# Python Praise



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I decided to make this thread to let others know how much I apreciate this device and to also let the newbies know about it so they can make their lives easier.
Simply put, the best 20$ I've spent in my entire life and the best thing I've bought for my tank. If it didn't exist I don't think I would own a tank. The worst part of this hobby is the cleaning part, the python makes it hassle free and more importantly: FAST!

To me there are four basic parts of equipment required to own piranhas:
1) A tank.
2) A filter.
3) A heater.
4) A python.

So, there you have it, I LOVE this product and wouldn't trade it for anything, if you own a python and like it then share your experience with us.

Python:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

how exactly do these work, like how does it put water conditioner in the water and how long is the tube.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I was gonna ask the same question, I still dont understand how there is conditioned water being put back in the tank. Whats so hard about conditioning your own water anyway, I just have physics powered gravel vacuum. But also, I have a ten gallon tank, am I going to want a python when I upgrade to 55?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

You just plug it into the faucet, open it and it starts sucking water, there are different sizes of gravel tubes as well as diferent hose lenghts. I just add the water conditioner while I'm refilling the tank, there's no "special way" to do it, you just pour the amount of conditioner required depending on how much water you took out. The beauty of the python is that it makes vacuming a LOT easier, you don't need to use buckets and it's also used to refill the tank.

Here's the link to their website: Python


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

hey, i have a python, except its built for much bigger then my tank size. So it sucks out all the water before i can properly clean the gravel... what do you suggest?


----------



## jeffreylebowski (Apr 20, 2004)

my only problem is the faucets in my house are smaller than the attachment allows for, which means i can't use all the functions. I just use it as a gravel vac and since it is 25' I just use it to water the garden when i do water changes.
To ad water i've gotten to the point of using the garden hose as it fills the 30+ gallons of water needed in a water change.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Pythons rock...3 tanks gravel cleaned and water change in 20 minutes


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Pythons are the sh*t! I LOVE mine! It makes cleaning 150 times easier!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

renderstream said:


> hey, i have a python, except its built for much bigger then my tank size. So it sucks out all the water before i can properly clean the gravel... what do you suggest?


 A lfs should have some smaller parts that you need. Or you can chop the tube in half, And just turn the water presseuer down.
I have been keeping fish for over 20 years and they are the best invention invented for fish tanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

jeffreylebowski Posted on May 15 2004 said:


> my only problem is the faucets in my house are smaller than the attachment allows for, which means i can't use all the functions. I just use it as a gravel vac and since it is 25' I just use it to water the garden when i do water changes.
> To ad water i've gotten to the point of using the garden hose as it fills the 30+ gallons of water needed in a water change.





> =Raptor Posted on May 15 2004, 08:54 AM ]A lfs should have some smaller parts that you need ...


As Raptor says ... check out the lfs for the smaller parts , there could be an adapter for your faucets. In my books the Python is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i love mine but i just moved to a new place and my tanks are farther away from the sink so i needed to add an extension ( a.k.a. some garden hose) but the water pressure is alot less so it has a hard time picking up all the dibris on the bottom. But it is still great for refilling and taking water out if you have the patience.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> i love mine but i just moved to a new place and my tanks are farther away from the sink so i needed to add an extension ( a.k.a. some garden hose) but the water pressure is alot less so it has a hard time picking up all the dibris on the bottom. But it is still great for refilling and taking water out if you have the patience.


You can buy a python extention mine is 75 feet long. Also you should have a water pressure regulator where your main shutoff valve is you can try adjusting it to get more pressure, just not too much though.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I think im going to have to get one of these

it works going up stairs right?


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

not exactly a python owner.. just sorta. i built my own from pieces put together from lowe's. i do own that green T-piece that has the valves and the venturi (i figured it would be easier to buy than the make that part).

like everyone says, they work well. no more buckets significantly less mess and time. i change 2 tanks up in my room and have the hose running down the stairs and out the front door. good stuff.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Caseman said:


> I think im going to have to get one of these
> 
> it works going up stairs right?


 I'm wondering the same thing...cause my tank is in the basement and the nearest faucet is upstairs...i'd need about a hundred foot hose...would it still work?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah it will still work. Might not have as much suction though


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

Sam said:


> Caseman said:
> 
> 
> > I think im going to have to get one of these
> ...


 it would really really depend on the height differential betweent the tank and the sink end (end of the python). length also increases resistence so the longer the hose the less suction you'll get.

i can't say exactly how well it would work, but know that it will definately be less. perhaps even to the point of it not working very well or effective at all... or maybe it would be just enough for it to work.

one thing for sure is that you'll need to have the water on full blast to create the suction (increasing foward velocity of the water decreases the lateral pressure causing the suciton). i'm in the opposite situation where my tank is upstairs. once i start the siphon with the suciton i turn off the water to save it and let gravity do the work ... and since it'd down one floor the suction is super strong. GL


----------



## wiseguy (Mar 1, 2004)

i love my python i have a 50' and it is soo nice because i can clean my tank in my living room from the kitchen and the tank in my bedroom from the bathroom. it makes waterchanges and gravel vacs soo easy. just dont let anything clog the drain. hhahahaha wet kitchen


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I couldn't take care of almost 800 gallons worth of aquariums without it.

as for conditioning the water, just put the chemicals in before re-filling


----------



## legalize'em (May 18, 2004)

love mine too, i clean tanksas a side job and could probably put my self out of buisness by selling them to every customer who asks about it. u run mine down the laundry chute at my house to the basement sink, sucks like a mother!!! cant use it to fill the salt water tank tho. plus, be really careful filling your tank directly from the tap if you have CHLORIMINES in your municipal water supply. alot of water conditioners wont work fast enough to save your fish alot of stress.


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

i use mine and clean my 120 gallon and vacuuming the gravel in about 1/2 hour. I dont hook mine to the sink to suck it out. I just put the hose outside and let the natural siphon do its job then hook it to the faucet and let it fill. Its like using a garden hose.

You can buy extra long ones.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Has anyone else had problems with all of their connectors breaking? Mine all suck, as they've split in half and sprayed water all over. I like the brass attachment for the faucet, but they should make something a little more sturdy for the rest of the attachments. Also what is this flow regulator next to the shutoff? You can get better suction using one? Please explain it (if you're just talking about making sure it's all the way open don't bother, but if there's an attachment piece let me know please)


----------

